# VISTA TUTORIAL: Add Your Favorite Application Shortcut in Desktop Context Menu



## Vishal Gupta (May 8, 2007)

Guys!

I'm back with another cool finding.  
Today I was doing some R&D in Vista registry as usual and I found that MS ppl hv also included "*Open Command Windows here*" option in desktop context menu, which is displayed while pressing the *<SHIFT>* key (bcoz of the extended key). They put this option in following registry key:


```
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shell\cmd
```
Which was not present in XP or other versions of windows. So a wicked idea came in my little naughty mind.  

I created another key under "*shell*" key and set its "*command*" value to WMP path and VOILLA, it worked. I got it in desktop context menu and it was working fine.

*img511.imageshack.us/img511/3559/desktopzc7.jpg

So here is the full tutorial to add any application shortcut in desktop context menu:

**www.askvg.com/add-your-favorite-application-shortcut-in-desktop-context-menu-in-windows-vista/*


----------



## anandk (May 8, 2007)

nice useful one vishal !


----------



## iMav (May 8, 2007)

good 1 ....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 8, 2007)

thnx guys. I'm glad that u liked it.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (May 8, 2007)

Can be done in XP if you add it to the *.* class or Directory Class.

EDIT:
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background]
Also in XP.


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 8, 2007)

nice one vishal


----------



## sam_1710 (May 8, 2007)

and.. how do i add a separator after "Paste Shortcut"???


----------



## solomon_paulraj (May 8, 2007)

nice one..


----------



## gxsaurav (May 8, 2007)

cool vishal...repped u


----------



## casanova (May 8, 2007)

Cool. So Mr Vista getting a hang of the vista reg as well. Great going.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (May 8, 2007)

..:: Free Radical ::.. said:
			
		

> Can be done in XP if you add it to the *.* class or Directory Class.
> 
> EDIT:
> [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background]
> Also in XP.



can u elaborate the procedure or give reg file for XP . plz


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 8, 2007)

^^ Not possible. What he was trying to say is, u can add ur desired app shortcuts in file/folders context menu.
But U can't add them in desktop context menu in XP. 

and thnx guys for ur wonderful comments.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (May 8, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ Not possible. What he was trying to say is, u can add ur desired app shortcuts in file/folders context menu.
> But U can't add them in desktop context menu in XP.
> 
> and thnx guys for ur wonderful comments.



thanks vishal and do concider xp also ( for tutorials ) as many of us r wating 
for ur tutorials in xp


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 8, 2007)

^^ Sure buddy.  thnx for ur sweet comments.


----------



## sam_1710 (May 8, 2007)

^^^ Check out my question amidst the other the posts vistaji..  
can u please temme how to add a separator after the paste from option??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 8, 2007)

For it u'll hv to edit "shell32.dll" file.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (May 9, 2007)

^ yup. VG. Not on the desktop.
Only the file , folder context menu.
If you want to have them on the desktop context menu, you gotta use  a third party shell tool.
I use FileMenuTools. its freeware and I recommend  it to every1 (dunno if it works with vista but registers the shell extension just fine on xp). it also has its own tools menu, ability to add icons to your shortcuts and even passes on custom arguments (if you run  a script/macro) and running things with parameters. plus, you can put this all in a comfortable custom submenu, add separators, blank spaces etc. you can also create a backup of your settings and restore the same.

*www.lopesoft.com/en/fmtools/info.html
I like all reghacks but this nifty shell extension really rox.
This worx on the desktop too. Very highly recommended


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 9, 2007)

One I also posted a tut for adding favorite application shortcut in desktop context menu of XP:  

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27908


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 27, 2007)

thnx VG Vista !


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 28, 2007)

U both r welcome.


----------

